# Career Path and Schooling



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I'm not sure if everyone knows but I'm only 17 and have lots of time left. I'm In my last year of high school and I've Just started receiving acceptances to colleges I applied to for next year, and I have to decide what I where I want to go before May 1st (Acceptance Deadline)

If anyone is Familiar with Ontario Colleges my top 3 choices are:

•Georgian College (Barrie) - Automotive Business 
http://www.georgiancollege.ca/acade.../automotive-business-co-op-aubu/overview-tab/ 
•Fleming College (Peterborough) - Earth Resources Technician
http://flemingcollege.ca/programs/earth-resources-technician-co-op
• Seneca College (Markham) - Business Administration Marketing
http://www.senecacollege.ca/fulltime/BAM.html 
Although the programs are all very different and unique in there own way I was wondering if anyone has experience or works in any of these fields? I know a bit about salaries and the Automotive world but any additional information on this job could be helpful. Marketting is an area I know just a tiny bit about, I am a creative thinker so this was an area I thought about. As for the Earth Resource Technician I know nothing about this world and would benefit a lot from anyone in this field. 

On the Fleming website it says the following: (Regarding Earth Resource Technician)


> Career Opportunities
> There's a shortage of skilled graduates to meet the growth in the geotechnical and mining exploration sectors. At our most recent on-campus job fairs, companies that recruited our graduates included Golder Associates, Crone Geophysics, LVM Group, Schlumberger Canada, Kiewit, Quantec, and Taku Gold.
> 
> Some were hiring for multiple positions. Sample job titles include:
> ...


So if anyone knows anything or can point me in the right area to find out anything about one of the above jobs it would be very helpful  (Yes I love the outdoors and wouldnt mind being outdoors and or remote locations for long periods of time)

If there are any Alumni's of the school you can shoot your bias my way! 

**Did Anyone Attend Durham College*

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

Now this guy is focused. Keep it up cody


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

If your passion is earth resource technician then by all means go for it. Otherwise you might be chasing a volatile yield imho. What was in demand during yesterday's college job fair may well not be in demand next quarter, let alone when you graduate. I recently had an insightful discussion about how easily kids are misled by schools and guidance counselors. Who leaves high school saying they want to be a guidance counselor anyways? What makes them the experts on careers? Definitely do not just blindly go by what you read from the school's marketing.. Google can answer anything if you look hard enough. Don't expect to be handed a job just because you have a diploma in today's market.. Whatever you do I would strive to be more well rounded and employable than your peers.. At 17 you are time-rich.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I know a lot of people that work or have worked in the automotive industry (myself included), whether doing sales, mechanics, or working at the various head offices in the GTA in marketing/business. Everyone hates it. Pay is crappy, stress is high, business practices are sleazy at best, and you will never be passionate about working for them. Do yourself a favour and avoid it.

Business Administration Marketing will likely have the most options for employment, almost every company has positions that relate to this.

It sounds like you love the outdoors so I suspect Earth Resources Technician would be the one you'd be most passionate about. If you're passionate about a job and really feel like you're making a difference you will be much happier and do a better job, if that's the case I'd recommend going this route.


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

m3s said:


> If your passion is earth resource technician then by all means go for it. .


Its not that my passion is for this its just more of I like the outdoors and It was a different type of program, something unique and could be good. But when I applied to the program I didnt think of careers and I was only find information about them that conflicted with another source.



As for the Automotive, my hopes for that was more dealership side and selling cars, I dont wanna work in a head office because I know what that work is like. My mom works for Toyota Canada head office and have been to works with her. Her focus is on marketing and that's where she went to school for so i guess I kinda wanna fall in her path.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Out of those 3, I think the earth resource technician has the best career possibilities.

For the automotive business, it looks like you'd be a car salesman. I don't think you actually need any college training if you want to be a car salesman. I also think car salesman is a dog-eat-dog business and would be quite stressful. 

For the marketing one, I would suspect that most companies who hire for marketing will hire from universities rather than colleges. I know that was the case for my company. I am not sure what your career prospects would look like from this one. 

For the earth resources, it sounds like you should be able to get a job either in the oil patch or in mining, either of which should have pretty good pay and lots of job opportunities (and no competition from university students). The only down side would be you might have to work in pretty remote locations like northern Alberta or Ontario.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

To be blunt, I don't like any of these ideas. Are you doing poorly in school? As a smart 17 year old I would not recommend you going down any sort of "technician" route at school or pursue it as a career. I would either focus on a skilled trade, or a professional program. I can only speak for the earth sciences field as that is my profession, but I'm sure there are similarities within the other listed programs as well...

There are a few, limited, high paying fields within the engineering technician world, such as directional drilling, but 90% of positions within the Civil, geotech, environmental, geology, surveying world for technicians are low-medium paying, relatively easy work with not much responsibility, and very few career advancement opportunities. You can make decent money at it by working long hours in remote locations. But if want to have a nice life in the city then as a "earth sciences technician" expect to make $15 to start and $25 to finish after 20 years of working. 

Skilled trades on the other hand, I think are a fantastic career field if you have a strong aversion to desk jobs. High paying, flexible working hours once you're a senior (which doesn't take long) and a reasonable chance for progression to a high paying management position as well.

I don't mean to disparage the technician field, I'm sure there are many on the forum, and they are wonderful people, but I could not recommend it to any bright ambitious young man looking to start his career. . Taking most any college program with "technician" in the title is a one way ticket to mediocrity and a lower-middle class life. Previously as an engineering co-op student at multiple earth sciences related companies, I have _never met a single _technician over the age of 30 that didn't bemoan not going to engineering school or dropping out.

Don't go down this path, Cody!


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

peterk said:


> I don't mean to disparage the technician field, I'm sure there are many on the forum, and they are wonderful people, but I could not recommend it to any bright ambitious young man looking to start his career. . Taking most any college program with "technician" in the title is a one way ticket to mediocrity and a lower-middle class life. Previously as an engineering co-op student at multiple earth sciences related companies, I have _never met a single _technician over the age of 30 that didn't bemoan not going to engineering school or dropping out.
> 
> Don't go down this path, Cody!



Thanks for this peter, It input means a lot after seeing what you're doing right now.


Is anyone out the in Marketing? Maybe Experiential marking?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

By no means am i not agreeing with Peter but...for a small majority in 'technician' related jobs(if you are highly motivated to work for yourself)
You can couple that skill and start your own business in the private sector(a member not long ago posted how he makes 100k as a private mechanic working part-time)
I am in trades and also make a similar income and have a small business(this is off-topic somewhat)
Yeah i know,i know.....goggle says mechanics make 18 hr on average or something
All of this of course is looking at it in the lens of working for someone else
Having said all that,most 'technicians' i know or 'trades' really enjoy and have a skill set to be doing work with their hands and are drawn to trades because they would rather do that then be of the more cerebral type(even though there is plenty of cerebral along side it at times)
Ie:i always liked shops class in high school and it had nothing to do with thinking about that from a career angle,if that makes sense

Most people say don't choose solely on money prospects alone for a career choice-go for what you are naturally drawn to and have 'natural' abilities to do imo


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I think there is opportunity in skilled trades. Less people want to do manual labour or get dirty today but they are needed where ever there are people and it can't all be done in China. I do miss working outside sometimes especially driving the big "toys" and just that simple sense of accomplishment. I like that in my job I can step outside get some sun and fresh air and help the workers in various situations. I usually chose to keep busy inside when the weather sucks or I'm a bit sick though..

A lot of these college "tech" jobs are more specialist and can only work in certain industries or remote locations etc. I can understand wanting to find a "unique" diploma ("I'm special" generation too) but unique can also mean limited options as the industry and markets change. Seems to me like more people have these "unique" diplomas than the market can hire. That's just my impression over the years (lots of tech college friends working as RE, insurance, car sales, mutual funds etc etc)

I think more like peter that techs have less advancement opportunity. Actually I think it's capped. While skill trades can run their own business with experience and savvy, don't many techs rely on working directly for a university counterpart? I'm thinking pharmacy tech, medical tech, drafting tech, survey tech, architect tech. You can't just become a doctor or engineer or architect by working for one. I least that's what it's like for the techs working around me.

Just looking over college diplomas in Canada. Indigenous peacekeeping!? It's in hot demand too? Might have missed my calling


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

peterk said:


> To be blunt, I don't like any of these ideas ... Taking most any college program with "technician" in the title is a one way ticket to mediocrity and a lower-middle class life. Previously as an engineering co-op student at multiple earth sciences related companies, I have _never met a single _technician over the age of 30 that didn't bemoan not going to engineering school or dropping out.
> 
> Don't go down this path, Cody!



cody, aren't you aiming for university & a professional designation in the end?

you should be, you have all the qualifications. An engineering degree in any earth science would be a stairway to, if not heaven, at least the big outdoors plus an executive opportunity to make a difference, all at 5 times the pay.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a bit off topic and being a 30's guy that has been working for a few yrs already)
Sometimes in cmf land esp with the young grads(who by the way are obviously smart)
but 5 times the pay humble?
I know guys like peter and janus are obviously fast tracking but really(i am being dead serious)
how many people honestly make 250k+ a yr?maybe because i am not from calgary/va/t.o
Is a 100k a yr ****,now?
Foe some reasons(a maybe because i grew up in the 90'S)i remember educated or not 100k+ a yr was like the holy grail
I make about that and as a single guy it is def ample
What are the odds young cody makes a half million a yr in engineering working for a firm?serious question


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

I was doing some research on various things and I thought about it and no matter the profession or company or job there has to be marketing at some level. You may never see it but its there from doing the decals on trucks for a plumber or going to the grocery store and opening the fridges (Who decides what commercial fridge a store uses? )

I made a couple mistakes in Highschool and under estimated what I wanted to do so I think Im going a long way through school, three 3s of college then 2 of university to get a bachelor of commerce major in marketing. Marketing will always be in demand and I like thinking outside the box and there are several areas within marketing I can do.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

donald said:


> how many people honestly make 250k+ a yr?maybe because i am not from calgary/va/t.o
> Is a 100k a yr ****,now?
> Foe some reasons(a maybe because i grew up in the 90'S)i remember educated or not 100k+ a yr was like the holy grail
> I make about that and as a single guy it is def ample


You would need about 250k to live a comparable lifestyle in aforementioned cities. To afford my view and commute they would need a lot more


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

peterk said:


> To be blunt, I don't like any of these ideas. Are you doing poorly in school? As a smart 17 year old I would not recommend you going down any sort of "technician" route at school or pursue it as a career. I would either focus on a skilled trade, or a professional program. I can only speak for the earth sciences field as that is my profession, but I'm sure there are similarities within the other listed programs as well...
> 
> There are a few, limited, high paying fields within the engineering technician world, such as directional drilling, but 90% of positions within the Civil, geotech, environmental, geology, surveying world for technicians are low-medium paying, relatively easy work with not much responsibility, and very few career advancement opportunities. You can make decent money at it by working long hours in remote locations. But if want to have a nice life in the city then as a "earth sciences technician" expect to make $15 to start and $25 to finish after 20 years of working.
> 
> ...


Many technician diplomas lead straight to the skilled trades and open up many doors to start apprenticeships within the skilled trades where without them you may not have to opportunity. Technicians in the electrical engineering, electro-mechanical engineer and a lot of others would be ideal for most of the higher paying jobs in the manufacturing sectors and utilities sector across ontario and probably many sectors out west. 

I myself have an electrical engineering technician diploma which led me to my electrical apprenticeship. Did not have to go the apprenticeship route after my diploma as there were other paths I could have chose but decided that was best for me.

I am sure there are many technician programs that are actually a waste of time but you can't paint them all with the same brush.

If you like working with your hands I would most definately tell anyone your age to get into the trades.

The amount of people I know that took business this or that are making half of what I make a year and the ones that make "ok" money have to commute to toronto everyday.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

eh?250k a yr is comparable to 100k?are you saying van/cal/ and t.o compared to wpg?
I don't know,if someone who is single can't make a 100k a yr work than something is off imo
I can never quantify what is 'rich' from a income prospective

If you looked at it from a portf standpoint( retired)you would need 2.5 million to safety get at 4% a yr to equal 100k a yr
median income(per family)sits at 70k for ontairo,working professionals i assume?

I don't know many engineers that make 250k....most small cap company ceo's on the tsx are around that level(granted options are not part of it)


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Emjay85 said:


> The amount of people I know that took business this or that are making half of what I make a year and the ones that make "ok" money have to commute to toronto everyday.




I literally live 5 minutes from Toronto so the commute is long and I have done it before for a summer job.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

When I was in engineering, there were quite a few older students who were technologists for a few years but realized they wanted more, so went back to school to be engineers. They certainly had an edge on the young ones in communication skills and practicality.
And they mentioned that there were more than a few technicians who would go back to school to become technologists for a better life. In my line of work, technician is usually a fancy name for labour.

If you like being outdoors, I would look at geologist or geophysicist. The outdoors can be coupled with some neat travel if you're in to that. With an entrepreneurial streak, you might find yourself as exploration chief for some junior mining company making big bucks.

If marketing is your thing, then it can also be rewarding. It can be used straight up as a career (like an accountant or nurse), but is also used as a base degree for something else. Combined with an entrepreneurial streak, it too can be very useful. I know a couple marketing/BComm grads who became realtors and then opened their own office and now pull in 300-400K. Definitely all about marketing

Of course, it's not all about the big bucks. You have to be passionate about what you do, or else you'll hate your job and be unsuccessful. Passionate doesn't mean 'love', but certainly enjoyable.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

donald said:


> eh?250k a yr is comparable to 100k?are you saying van/cal/ and t.o compared to wpg?
> I don't know,if someone who is single can't make a 100k a yr work than something is off imo
> I can never quantify what is 'rich' from a income prospective
> 
> ...



I don't think that it's that far off. In calgary 100k is nothing, I have a lot of former coworkers in Winnipeg and was asked if I wanted to transfer there with my calgary salary, and it was tempting. I checked out all the costs, and I could have made out like a bandit. 

I know many engineers her that make close to $200k not including their bonuses, or options. (Thpugh that may change if oil prices stay low)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> cody, aren't you aiming for university & a professional designation in the end?
> 
> you should be, you have all the qualifications. An engineering degree in any earth science would be a stairway to, if not heaven, at least the big outdoors plus an executive opportunity to make a difference, all at 5 times the pay.



+1. You are a young adult with you act together. Go for the gusto and get a professional degree. My spouse started wits an electrical engineering technogy. It took him a while to get his act together. He realized that he wasn't going to go very far, and went back for a degree and then a masters. Best thing he says he every did.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

Plugging Along said:


> +1. You are a young adult with you act together. Go for the gusto and get a professional degree.



Very good point. Hard to argue with that


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

And suddenly everyone forgets that an e.g. engineering degree is currently about $12K per year ... plus expenses ... not everyone can afford that, it's a lot of work, but sure, if a person can afford it, get the loans, put in the work, it can be well worth it. My understanding, I haven't looked into it, there are programs that will get you a diploma/certificate that can be built on for a degree ...

Before university I couldn't even spell engineer ... now I are one ...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

It seems some overlooked the part about: *'I made a couple mistakes in Highschool and under estimated what I wanted to do,* so I think Im going a long way through school, three 3s of college then 2 of university to get a bachelor of commerce major in marketing.' 

If by 'mistake', Cody meant having taken a mix of M and U level courses in grade 12 [perhaps knowing in advance that he wanted a college education back then], he would not be eligible to apply to Ontario universities for some of the professional degrees mentioned, no matter his grades. I personally disagree giving students the responsibility of electing courses to prepare them for either college or university, because some are too young/not mature enough to even know what their interests and skills are/could be until later [as the case appears to have been here, which I'm sure isn't unique].

To apply for engineering degrees directly from high-schools, at either of Toronto universities, 5 courses are required at the U level preparation, such as advanced functions/calculus/chemistry/physics and even English. 

The field is also highly competitive.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

donald said:


> eh?250k a yr is comparable to 100k?are you saying van/cal/ and t.o compared to wpg?


No I was saying you need a much bigger salary to live a comparable life in van/cal/t.o. You probably couldn't pay me enough to live in a major city. More of them come to my region on vacation than vice versa.


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Toronto.gal said:


> It seems some overlooked the part about: *'I made a couple mistakes in Highschool and under estimated what I wanted to do,* so I think Im going a long way through school, three 3s of college then 2 of university to get a bachelor of commerce major in marketing.'
> 
> If by 'mistake', Cody meant having taken a mix of M and U level courses in grade 12 [perhaps knowing in advance that he wanted a college education back then], he would not be eligible to apply to Ontario universities for some of the professional degrees mentioned, no matter his grades. I personally disagree giving students the responsibility of electing courses to prepare them for either college or university, because some are too young/not mature enough to even know what their interests and skills are/could be until later [as the case appears to have been here, which I'm sure isn't unique].
> 
> ...



You are correct in the fact I didn't choose the right courses, I only took 4 university courses when you need a minimum of 6 for university, so rather then going back for another year of high school I might as well put that year into college and transfer in University when I can. 

In my current classes last semester I finished with an 86% average so Its not that schools difficult for me I just wasn't sure what I wanted. In all honesty I wish they still had grade 13 so a person doesn't have to decide what they want to do for the rest of the life when your 16 (The age you have to decide your grade 12 courses and what program you want to go into with right required courses)
so I just didnt know what I wanted so I cant go straight into university.

I'm currently taking 2 different businesses courses Accounting and International business and I enjoy them both and find it easy to grasp the content and information


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

eeehitscody said:


> 1. I only took 4 when you need a *minimum of 6 for university.*
> 2. I'm currently taking *2 different businesses courses* Accounting and International business and I enjoy them both and find it easy to grasp the content and information
> 3. so *rather then going back for another year of high school *I might as well put that year into college and transfer in University when I can.


*1.* Did you take any grade 12 courses at the M level, or are you saying that you just took four grade 12 courses at the U level?

Indeed you need 6 grade 12 courses to apply to university, but depending on university/program, you're allowed an elective or two. As an example and already noted upthread, engineering program at U of T, requires 5 courses at the U level; the 6th can be at the M level. 
http://discover.engineering.utoronto.ca/apply/admission-requirements/ontario-high-schools/

Other programs may require just 4 courses at the U level [which you have already?], and the other 2 could be electives at the M level [do you have these?]. 

*2.* The Schulich School at York U. might interest you, have you looked into it? It seems that the requirements are 4U courses and 2M.
http://schulich.yorku.ca/client/sch...n.nsf/page/Admission+Information?OpenDocument

*3.* If you were able to apply to colleges, it means that you'll have the 30 credits required to graduate from high-school this June, right? If so, even if you wanted to, you could not re-enrol in high-school for another year just to get the 1 or 2 courses that are preventing you from applying to university. My understanding is that day-time high-schools are for full-time students, but after you have already gotten your diploma, you can only meet the missing university requirements by taking such courses at other places, like night school. In fact, if you had known you were short 2 courses [when did u find this out btw], you could have taken a couple of night courses this semester. 

You mentioned you had a difficult time electing your courses, but did you not receive/seek any guidance & help from the school counsellor when making your selection? Anyway, no matter where you're at now & what courses you have or don't have, I believe you would have missed the university deadline to apply for the Fall of 2015, but if by chance you have the 4U & 2M courses already, it would not hurt to inquire/apply just the same, as late applicants are always considered when spaces aren't filled. 

You made a mistake once, but make sure next time you know all the required information. You're still young, so either way, an extra year or even two is no big deal.


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

1. I took 3 U and 1 M no enough, for most things I would need 6 in total.

3. I actually can re-enroll if I wanted to, one of the coaches I play for at school is a guidance counselor and can set me up and I can be back In school. You are aloud back into high school even if you have your diploma if you go back to upgrade atleast 2 courses and a way you can do this is have one of those courses each semester and you can fill the rest of your timetable with new courses. It is possible to go back.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

You have excellent grades up to now [86% you said], so in your situation as you have described it, it would make little sense to return to high-school full-time for another year, when in just a few weeks [in either night/summer school], you could get the 2U courses you're missing. Since you don't need to improve grades per se, it would make better sense to focus on just those 2 courses, and get the best grades you could on those, rather than fill your timetable with additional courses that you don't need. 

Anyway, I believe you decided to go to college and just deciding on programs at the moment, so the high-school issue is irrelevant. Given you're only 17, even taking a year off to work, etc., would not be a bad idea, if you were undecided about college.

Good luck whatever you do!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> it would make little sense to return to high-school full-time for another year, when in just a few weeks [in either night/summer school], you could get the 2U courses you're missing.


Can you do this in summer school and still apply for fall 2015 Universities? I'm not sure. If yes then I would absolutely do this just to keep your options open even if you don't end up wanting to go in the end...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

The deadline to apply to most universities was in January, but even with an extension, it most likely would be too late for the Fall of 2015 [winter 2016 maybe], as summer sessions would have ended either in July or Aug. 

Even for someone needing those courses, but not going to college, it would make more sense to get them during the summer, or night school [if one had a summer job, for example], than doing an extra year of high-school. The U courses are demanding enough, so doing 2 would be better than having a full timetable just so one could be eligible to enrol after already having graduated. If those courses were completed in 2015, and say Cody was not happy with college in his 1st year, he could then transfer to university as he would have the 6 required courses [assuming he had the required grade for all], but I'm not sure if the 1st year college courses would be accepted by the university; I suppose it would depend on the program.


----------

